# Acceptance and commitment therapy cured me



## Nadiareine12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello everyone!
I will tell you my story!
I suffered a lot from social anxiety!
I spent my life in my room, so my parents took me to a psychiatrist, I tried medications.
I became way more anxious, so I tried CBT also!
It also didn't work because I couldn't change my thoughts.
So my therapist said that we should try ACT, acceptance and commitment therapy! 
After doing the exercises for like 4 months, I felt finally free! 
I'm here to help you! Email me!


----------



## Gloaming (Aug 1, 2017)

That's amazing, congratulations! What exactly is ACT? I've never heard of it.


----------



## Nadiareine12 (Aug 16, 2017)

ACT is a therapy that uses cognitive defusion, you defuse from negative thoughts instead of changing them, you learn to live in the present(mindfulness) and you live your social life despite anxiety and it will reduce!
You live according to your values ( finding love , making friends...)
If you want i could send you exercises each week for free of course ( it's not business lol) and you could try the therapy! 
Success guaranteed!


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Nadiareine12 said:


> ACT is a therapy that uses cognitive defusion, you defuse from negative thoughts instead of changing them, you learn to live in the present(mindfulness) and you live your social life despite anxiety and it will reduce!
> You live according to your values ( finding love , making friends...)
> Success guaranteed!


So all we have to do is find love and make friends and then we'll overcome our SAD? Sign me up!


----------



## Nadiareine12 (Aug 16, 2017)

HAhahahha not that simple! I can cure you I promise but you have to work hard !!!!
If you're interested inbox me and I will give you exercises of ACT to do for a 12 week treatment plan.
You have to fight! It's all about surpassing yourself!


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

I have the ACT workbook. It contains useful practices, but it doesn't cure SAD.

A lot of people here don't have friends or anyone to love, and all the mindful practices in the world aren't going to change that. Many people here were abused as children and bullied in school. And many of us look weird (myself included).

Social anxiety is rooted in low self-esteem and the only way to cure it is to raise your self-esteem to healthy levels.

This is a good book to help with self-esteem issues:
https://www.amazon.com/PoND-Program-2nd-Positive-Neurological-Development/dp/1512132977/ref=sr_1_2


----------



## Nadiareine12 (Aug 16, 2017)

You didn't understand me! It's not about love and friends! 
It's about yourself !
And I was cured by ACT!
If you think ACT is about love and friends them you don't know it !!!
It's about you and what you want !


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Nadiareine12 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I will tell you my story!
> I suffered a lot from social anxiety!
> I spent my life in my room, so my parents took me to a psychiatrist, I tried medications.
> ...


ACT is actually considered a form of CBT. ACT differs from CBT in that rather than trying to teach people how to better control their thoughts, feelings, sensations, memories and other private events, ACT teaches them to just notice, accept and embrace their private events.



Maslow said:


> I have the ACT workbook. It contains useful practices, but it doesn't cure SAD.
> 
> A lot of people here don't have friends or anyone to love, and all the mindful practices in the world aren't going to change that. Many people here were abused as children and bullied in school. And many of us look weird (myself included).
> 
> ...


Hard to treat SAD may be due to avoidant personality disorder - that's much harder to treat than SAD.


----------



## Nadiareine12 (Aug 16, 2017)

Yeah but ACT really saved my life! I'm glad I did it


----------



## Testosterone (Sep 6, 2015)

Nadiareine12 said:


> Yeah but ACT really saved my life! I'm glad I did it


What's ACT? Please tell me more.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Nadiareine12 said:


> If you want i could send you exercises each week for free of course ( it's not business lol) and you could try the therapy!
> Success guaranteed!





Nadiareine12 said:


> If you're interested inbox me and I will give you exercises of ACT to do for a 12 week treatment plan.


This is a little misleading, Nadia.

To anyone reading this thread and thinking about messaging her, I was told to write down 8 values (which was very difficult for me), things that I wanted. And then eventually her response was 'OK, go out and do those things!' There's no exercise plan and no cure, it's simply 'Go for what you're scared of. Feel the anxiety and do it anyway.'


----------



## barbj (Oct 19, 2017)

I don't know what ACT is, but I found accepting my situation without judging or evaluating it allowed me to move past some of my fears.


----------



## ET 1 (26 d ago)

Nadiareine12 said:


> Hello everyone! I will tell you my story! I suffered a lot from social anxiety! I spent my life in my room, so my parents took me to a psychiatrist, I tried medications. I became way more anxious, so I tried CBT also! It also didn't work because I couldn't change my thoughts. So my therapist said that we should try ACT, acceptance and commitment therapy! After doing the exercises for like 4 months, I felt finally free! I'm here to help you! Email me!


 Are you still on this page ?


----------

